# 2D picture quality



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 26, 2012)

Which among these has the best 2D picture quality:

1.SAMSUNG EH6030
2.SONY EHX 750
3.LG LM 6400/6410


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2012)

From these 3 my vote will go for LG LM 6400.

Take a look at this model from Philips
*www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/7000-series-81-cm-32-inch-easy-3d-ddb-32pfl7977_v7/prd/


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Minion said:


> From these 3 my vote will go for LG LM 6400.
> 
> Take a look at this model from Philips
> *www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/7000-series-81-cm-32-inch-easy-3d-ddb-32pfl7977_v7/prd/



Ok but have you seen hx 750 for yourself?


----------



## Minion (Oct 27, 2012)

^^Reviews on HX750 are not good if you are interested in Sony then go with Sony HX850


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Strange because:
1. All literally all reviews be it video reviewsor other pointed 32hx750 as the best 32" tv though pricey
2. It What HI-FI's best 32" tv award for 2012
3. I went to croma and compared a lg and a samsung wit it none of them stand near to its 2D picture quality though LG'S 3d is at par with it


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hx 850 is way too costly


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 27, 2012)

Yup.. HX850 is much much better in terms of PQ..


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2012)

Haha well nice to see you compared them all, here most guys just by default will say Samsung/LG blindly without even seeing the PQ difference compared to Sony.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 28, 2012)

True that..i would like to add that here in thinkdigit this is the case but other forums like hifivision etc. Give unbiased opinions


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 28, 2012)

Compared LG LM6400 because its abou the same price and believe me its no match of hx750 blcks are not that deep, even 3D though they say is full hd bt i didnt feel so , the colours were appearing somewhat artifichal but sony's were true colours. I took a pd with me and played the same video on all three tvs


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 28, 2012)

Talking abou 40eh6030 which i was getting for the same price yet did not impress me. It had the worst blacks of the three, no sense of colours the image was just too BRIGHJ, low refresh rate ,low mci, crosstalk further made me drop the idea of buying it

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Oct 28, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Strange because:
> 1. All literally all reviews be it video reviewsor other pointed 32hx750 as the best 32" tv though pricey
> 2. It What HI-FI's best 32" tv award for 2012
> 3. I went to croma and compared a lg and a samsung wit it none of them stand near to its 2D picture quality though LG'S 3d is at par with it



Look at this review

Sony KDL-55HX750 Review & Rating | PCMag.com


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sony Bravia HX750 46-inch Internet LED TV Review | GadgetReview

sony is a winner in Whathifi 2012 awards!

and there are 8 more proper reviews which you can google. 

Talking about pc mag (review you posted and cnet) even they are in favour of HX750 let me tell you how:

1. They have themselves stated that HX750 has the best 2D picture quality in its class of televisions note its class not HX850

2. Talking about sony as a whole they produce the best tvs in terms of picture quality 

3. HX 750 may not produce that great blacks when compared to sets like HX 850 but then HX 850 HX 925 are GODS among televisions reflected by their price and picture quality .

But see my first post in this thread I compared it with the tvs in its price range only among which it is the best and for that matter you may see in other forums HX750 has a far better picture quality than many of LG and Samsung flagship leds (Not plasmas. Sony does not make plasmas i guess but HX850 and 950 produce almost the same blacks as a ST50 plasma)


This all shows why 850 is the best HDTV for 2012 and 750 the best 32"

EH6030 cannot be even compared to LG 6400 leave Sony alone.
Atleast on papers both HX 750 and LM6400 look the same with 400hz MCI, local dimming etc.

Though the real picture is quite diffferent


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 29, 2012)

LG WRman Sherlock here!

What you want in a TV is entirely dependent on you.  Some videophiles can see even the most minute differences in picture quality between two different TVs, and most others cannot.  So then if you can't tell the difference in picture quality between two different TVs, the next thing you should take a look at is the features.  Would you rather have active 3D or passive 3D?  What about the applications available for each TV?  These are just some of the questions you should be asking yourself.

The best thing to do, as many people have already said, is to look at all the TVs yourself personally.  Someone might tell you that the picture quality of this TV is better than that TV, but if you can't see the difference, what does it matter to you?

Finally, since I am LG representative after all, if you have any questions at all about the LM6400 or any other LG World Record TV, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Nov 20, 2012)

I think LG LM6400 OR 6410 model is a bit better in terms of picture quality as compared to the sony EHX 750. I saw the demo of lg lm6400 model at a local store near Punjabi bagh and i must say that the picture quality of  this model was quite good and they also have easy finance available that is quite useful for salaried persons who prefer to buy on easy monthly installments rather than cash payment.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 21, 2012)

If your budget allows then nothing beats HX850 in terms of PQ.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 21, 2012)

^

He already bought HX750 32"


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay, so how about a new, more pertinent question.  Which one of those TVs do you think is the most price efficient?  Sure, if price weren't an issue, we could just go for the very best TV every time.  But what about after taking cost into account?  The HX750 will cost upwards to 25k more for the same size (based on prices on Flipkart) than the LM6410.  Is the better PQ worth 25k?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 21, 2012)

32HX750 costs 54k, LG 32 inch 3D model costs 51k mot 27k.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 21, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> 32HX750 costs 54k, LG 32 inch 3D model costs 51k mot 27k.



I was actually comparing the 46 inch HX750 to the 46 inch LM6400, which is a 25k difference.  However, now that I think about it, I'm not entirely sure the HX750 and the LM6400 are on the same "level".  I suppose if you compare the 46 inch HX750 and the 46 inch LM7600 (which is two "levels" above the LM6400), the prices will be the same.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes. HX750 compares with LM7600. HX850 compares with LM8600 and HX950 compares with LM9600.


----------



## Minion (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ Demoed a HX750 not impressed while EX550 and EX650 offer very good PQ as compared to HX750.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 22, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes. HX750 compares with LM7600. HX850 compares with LM8600 and HX950 compares with LM9600.



So Does it mean that Sony HX750 and LM6700 have the same features and the same hold true for Lm8600 and HX950 as well?


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 22, 2012)

That comparison is not based on features but class. Like how Audi A4 competes against Bmw 3, galaxy s3 competes with htc one X, etc


----------

